# THE SUPER CHAMBER



## justallan (Feb 20, 2016)

Check this out!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 20, 2016)

While doing a quick drive through at "The Hillside Market" I found this chunk of clear tube. I'm not sure of the material, but anything that big kinda has to have some strength to it.
It measures about 6' tall and has an inside diameter of 10" with what looks to be about a half inch wall.
I'm trying to decide if I even want or need another chamber, but sure as heck wasn't leaving it there.
Now if someone was to pay postage and offered a big enough donation to the site, I might get talked out of some of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 20, 2016)

The flange in the third pic bolts up to the end in the second pic with O-ring grooves on both, so it would only take a solid plate and the O-rings and that end is done.
Near each end and in the center of the tube are ports that are threaded, so I wouldn't be drilling and cutting threads even.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 20, 2016)

6 ft tall and 10 inch diameter takes lots of juice, I only have a quart left.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 20, 2016)

Seems like the one I built awhile back is better than a foot tall and 10" diameter. Believed this for sure, I use disposable Tupperware in it.


----------



## norman vandyke (Feb 20, 2016)

I've been wondering about stabilizing a whole rifle stock...looks like it might take a ton of resin to fill that bad boy. That stock would weigh a ton too!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 20, 2016)

justallan said:


> Seems like the one I built awhile back is better than a foot tall and 10" diameter. Believed this for sure, I use disposable Tupperware in it.



I'd pay postage and make a donation for three feet of it. Been wanting to build a monster chamber..... Pm me and we could see if we can figure out numbers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 20, 2016)

@norman vandyke if a guy made a 3' chamber and then inside of it use a plastic tube like just some cheap scrap pipe that your blank fit into real tight it really wouldn't be that terribly bad, plus you just re-use your left overs. I think it would be ideal for rifle stocks and pool cues.


----------



## norman vandyke (Feb 20, 2016)

justallan said:


> @norman vandyke if a guy made a 3' chamber and then inside of it use a plastic tube like just some cheap scrap pipe that your blank fit into real tight it really wouldn't be that terribly bad, plus you just re-use your left overs. I think it would be ideal for rifle stocks and pool cues.


I know the chamber I have has never had a blank inside that wasn't in its own special container. I even just made my own custom container for such a purpose out of clay that I'm going to line with that spray on rubber stuff to prevent leaks and absorption. I couldn't find any that were just the right size. Most didn't have the height.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 21, 2016)

Need a 55 gallon drum of resin for that thing. Heck I went through a gallon stabilizing in my little 18" x 4" chamber in a few weeks. Down to about a quart left. At least with that beast you can stabilize about a 1000 pen blanks at once.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I'd pay postage and make a donation for three feet of it. Been wanting to build a monster chamber..... Pm me and we could see if we can figure out numbers.



If it is okay with Allan your donation is paid in the amount of time you spend housekeeping here and helping things run smooth - I think the mods should be the recipient of gifts from members from time to time anyway as a way to show their appreciation for having a well-run forum to come to any time they feel like it.

Is that cool with you @justallan? Not trying to rebuff your gift Allan it's just that Colin & Marc are paid up in donations for sure. If it were going to someone like @Brink then yes by all means require a hefty toll from him or give him the boot . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## justallan (Feb 21, 2016)

Very cool indeed, Kevin

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 21, 2016)

Sorry about the quick response earlier, I was on the road.
I'm 100% behind keeping the mods happy for a job well done and one that I'm sure takes up quite a bit of their time. I don't watch TV much and having a respectable (okay, somewhat respectable) place to socialize, do some trading, do some selling and rib each other a bit is well worth rewarding the folks that keep it that way.
You also have to figure since I didn't give nothing for the tube, well quite frankly, I lost half of nothing. That's a good day in my world.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## justallan (Feb 23, 2016)

Well that thing was a booger to cut in half. I used my oscillating multi-tool so I would cause any fractures, bit it ended up really darned flat.
I even managed to get it sent off.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2016)

justallan said:


> Sorry about the quick response earlier, I was on the road.
> I'm 100% behind keeping the mods happy for a job well done and one that I'm sure takes up quite a bit of their time. I don't watch TV much and having a respectable (okay, somewhat respectable) place to socialize, do some trading, do some selling and rib each other a bit is well worth rewarding the folks that keep it that way.
> You also have to figure since I didn't give nothing for the tube, well quite frankly, I lost half of nothing. That's a good day in my world.



Thanks Allen I was hesitant to ask, but I didn't want to ask the mods to give to the site more than they already do. You're a real champ and I'm going to insist that Colin stop talking bad about you in the staff forum.

Seriously thanks - we're very grateful for members like you. Now back to the regularly scheduled programming . . . . wait that's too much like TV.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

